# font in library, not in font book or illustrator



## armchairtravel (Jan 26, 2009)

I have fonts in library fonts but not in font book, how do I them into font book?

also in Illustrator they are not in list of fonts. The fonts that are there in the list, do not appear in attributes only 'regular' or 'bold' description!

Illustrator11 + Tiger0SX.104


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 30, 2009)

Open FontBook and hit the sprocket logo and Add Fonts.

If you can, download FontExplorer free version: http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorer. FontBook is an awful font management program. Use FE to clean your system fonts folder (Tools/Clean System Fonts Folder) and that way your system will run faster.


----------



## armchairtravel (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for that Natobasso, i will try out your recommendation of FontExplorer-as you say FontBook is pants and so say all of us!!-love to Auckland -have a pie for me!

Still have original problem of Illustrator fonts in list, but not in Attributes list ( only tells me if it is bold or regular) but its probably an Illustrator problem and nothing to do with a font problem-I guess!?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 30, 2009)

Any fonts that aren't showing up in Illustrator probably aren't activated, or valid, in FontBook. Make sure activate all fonts you want in FB for AI.

If all else fails, delete the .pref and .plist files for AI, this will make AI recreate those files, and it might just see your fonts again that you are missing currently.

Wish I could have the meat pies; I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## armchairtravel (Jan 31, 2009)

yeh the problem is Illustrator>window>type>character (not attributes as I thought it was)-it shows whether its bold/ regular but not the font name!

-Font book shows the font, so does the font list in Illustrator,-thanx


----------

